# I cannot get past a wi-fi / Microsoft connection loop



## bmross25 (9 mo ago)

Using an old corporate laptop that was given to me, I am trying to remove any trace of the security because it was prompting me to sign into my corporation before i can even boot the desktop, so i wiped everything back to factory settings and wanted to try a clean install from USB so i can install a home version. 

So i used the efi.cfg "trick" to enable it to let me select which version of windows that i am installing (home, home n, pro, pro n, enterprise etc.) so i selected home, however, it still did not ask me for any license key or even enable me to skip the license key part, it booted up slightly different than last time, this time Cortana was enabled walking me through the setup process, i confirm my region, confirm my keyboard, and set up the wifi, , just like before (only this time with voice instructions) ,
"Checking connection to Microsoft, this might take awhile" is spinning on the screen just like in previous clean boots, only this time, after spinning like that for about 5 minutes, a message pops up that says "Looks like something happened. Let's try reconnecting."

and then it returns me back to the wifi connection screen, i connect again, next, same checking connection to microsoft screen, and that process repeats.


I even disabled all connections in the BIOS hoping it would automatically skip the wifi part, but it makes me choose something and it is just one connection shown now ethernet and it is greyed out. This has nothing to do with my wifi connection because i am using it now on my regular computer 

I think it has something to do with trying to connect to microsoft becasue as i mentioned, they do not ask me for my new license key or any license key for that matter in the setup process. So my direct questions I guess would be is there any way to WIPE the old license from the system (i can only access bios and maybe the cmd center prompt if i did a safe boot to cmd) , and secondly, is there any way to bypass the wifi part since i keep getting stuck there?

Before i did the efi.cfg trick, it was just recognizing the enterprise version and i was getting past the connection loop, but it was taking me to the same "Welcome to (company) incorporated!" Screen asking me to use company login.

Any help would be greatly appreciated i can';t seem to contact microsoft directly


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one thread for the same problem or question.

Closing duplicate.


----------

